# Kübelpflanzen 2017



## ina1912 (2. Juni 2017)

Leute, ich mach mal den Anfang..

Seit paar Wochen stehen nun alle wieder draußen und freuen sich über das Wahnsinnswetter!

Die __ Canna hab ich neu gekauft, die strahlte mich bei Hornbach so schön lachsfarben an... meine anderen wachsen gut, haben aber noch keine Knospen.
   


Der Agapanthus wurde nun nach über zehn Jahren endlich mal umgetopft, weil er aus seinem Kübel rausgewachsen war.

   

Als nächstes hoffe ich Euch Bilder der Kapmalve und meiner Engelstrompeten zu zeigen, aber noch gibts keine Blüten.

Ich hoffe auch auf schöne Bilder Eurer __ Kübelpflanzen!

Lg ina


----------



## ina1912 (25. Juni 2017)

Jetz blüht die schöne Kapmalve zum zweiten Mal,  die hatte ich im Frühjahr für 8 Euro im Supermarkt entdeckt,  da hat sie bereits einmal voll in Blüte gestanden . Gemäß Anleitung hat sie damals von mir sofort einen größeren Topf bekommen 

  

Lg ina


----------



## Biotopfan (6. Juli 2017)

Hei, hier is aber wenig los...Komisch...
Bei mir ist der Kübelpflanzengarten immer so caotisch...
Ich schaff es nicht, die irgendwie ansprechend hinzudrapieren...
Gartenheftchen motivieren mich zwar immer, aber dann is es doch wieder nur wie eine Perlenschnur rund um den Rasen....
HIer mal paar alte Bilder von meinen Schätzchen
Hm, wo sind nur all die Bilder..ich glaub, da muß ich erst welche bearbeiten...
Mal sehen, vielleicht heut abend...
VG Monika


----------



## ina1912 (10. Aug. 2017)

nabend zusammen! 

so langsam geht es bei den engelstrompeten mit der Blüte los

        

leider nie alle auf einmal... 

lg und einen schönen Abend noch 
ina


----------



## Goldkäferchen (11. Aug. 2017)

Hallöchen,
hab meine Engelstrompeten schweren Herzens nicht mehr zum Überwintern in den Keller gebracht, war mir einfach zu schwer und zu umständlich.
Deine Engelstrompeten, Ina  
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## ina1912 (11. Aug. 2017)

Das hab ich letzen Winter mit den Agaven und der chinesischen Klebsame auch schweren Herzens gemacht. ..
Einfach zu groß geworden.


----------



## samorai (11. Aug. 2017)

Wenn der Wind günstig steht rollen die __ Kübelpflanzen von allein in das Winterquartier.


----------



## ina1912 (11. Aug. 2017)




----------



## Sklave von Mathias (11. Aug. 2017)

Endlich stehen meine Pflanzen an Ort und Stelle, unsere Dachterrasse bekam ein Dach und Seienwände. 
          
Da ist aber schon noch Platz 

LG Heike


----------



## ina1912 (11. Aug. 2017)

Sieht sehr gemütlich aus mit dem Windschutz!  Da sitzt man bei jedem wetter gut! Ich würde mir ja da noch so nen tollen outdoor Teppich besorgen, die in letzter Zeit so angesagt sind, echt ne tolle Erfindung.  Ich glaub die gibts bei so schwedischen oder dänischen Möbelhäusern,..
Und pflanzen gehen da auch noch paar hin, aber uffjepasst! Mein ExGöGa nannte mich mal Pflanzenmessi...
Lg ina


----------



## Biotopfan (11. Aug. 2017)

Jo, das mit den Rollenden Pflanzen kenn ich auch.
Deswegen hab ich keine hochwertigen Kottotöpfe mehr, sondern schnödes Plastik.
Nur die blauen Keramiktöpfe hab ich noch. Die werden immer so aufgestellt, das ihnen nix passiert.
Bei uns windet es auch sehr und wenn die Kübel umfallen, bleiben sie eben liegen, bis der Wind nachlässt.
Hat ja keinen Sinn, die schmeißt es eh gleich wieder um.
VG Monika


----------

